# WinCC flexible Rezepturen Speichern Datensatz mit Benutzerrechten



## bernd81 (16 Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Habe auf meinem Touchpanel MP277 mit WinCC flexible 2008 eine Rezeptanzeige projektiert und will nun das das Speichern/Neu erstellen/ löschen eines Datensatzes nur mit bestimmten Berechtigungen möglich ist. Das Laden in die Steuerung soll jedoch von allen Benutzern möglich sein. 
Ich habe es folgendermaßen projektiert: Es gibt einen Benutzer der über das Recht "Rezepturdaten ändern" verfügt. Dann habe ich die Buttons der Rezepturanzeige ausgeblendet und extra Buttons für Neu/Speichern/Laden in Steuerung usw. erstellt so wie es im getting started für Fortgeschrittene beschrieben ist. 
Funktionert auch alles wunderbar mit den Buttons und den Berechtigungen jedoch wenn kein Benutzer angemeldet ist und in die Rezepturanzeige geht und dort Datensätze ändert und danach mit esc das Bild verlässt fragt das System ob er den Datensatz speichern soll. Es macht sich ein Fenster auf mit "Änderungen im Datensatz .... speichern? Wenn ich dann ja drücke speichert er auch die Daten obwohl kein Benutzer angemeldet ist. 
Wie kann ich das unterdrücken? 
Ich will nicht das jeder der nur Datensatz in Stuerung laden macht sich anmelden muss. 

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Juli 2010)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, das Editieren des Datensatzes zu unterbinden bzw. die Daten erst garnicht anzuzeigen. Für den vollen Zugriff mit Speichern ... etc. projektierst Du ein weiteres Bild, das nur mit entsprechender Berechtigung zugänglich wird.


----------



## bernd81 (16 Juli 2010)

Das hab ich auch schon gedacht aber dann habe ich folgendes Proglem:

Ich will ja das der Bediener ohne Berechtigung schon Werte der Rezeptur ändern kann und sie in die Steuerung laden kann (Wenn er z.B. eine Korrektur machen will).
Der Bediener soll ja nur nicht den geänderten Wert Speichern können.
Derjendige der die Berechtigung zum ändern des Datensatzes hat ist nicht immer da und darum soll der Benutzer auch Werte "temporär" ändern können nur nicht speichern.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Juli 2010)

gut - ich weiss jetzt natürlich nicht, ob Du irgendeine Synchronisation, offline oder sonstwas parametriert hat. Sollte Deine Rezepturverwaltung "normal" eingestellt sein (was auch immer "normal" bedeuten mag), dann wäre es in meinem Fall so, dass der Benutzer das Rezept (den Datensatz) an die Steuerung übertragen kann und danach in weiteren Bildern die Parameter verstellen kann, die dann nicht mit den Werten aus der Rezeptur arbeiten sollen. Sprich: in weiteren Bildern werden die jetzt aktuell gültigen Werte der Rezeptur angezeigt, sind aber änderbar.

Hoffe, es ist verständlich. Vllt kann ein Forumskollege aber auch in Deutsch übersetzen, was ich meine


----------



## bernd81 (19 Juli 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> gut - ich weiss jetzt natürlich nicht, ob Du irgendeine Synchronisation, offline oder sonstwas parametriert hat. Sollte Deine Rezepturverwaltung "normal" eingestellt sein (was auch immer "normal" bedeuten mag), dann wäre es in meinem Fall so, dass der Benutzer das Rezept (den Datensatz) an die Steuerung übertragen kann und danach in weiteren Bildern die Parameter verstellen kann, die dann nicht mit den Werten aus der Rezeptur arbeiten sollen. Sprich: in weiteren Bildern werden die jetzt aktuell gültigen Werte der Rezeptur angezeigt, sind aber änderbar.
> 
> Hoffe, es ist verständlich. Vllt kann ein Forumskollege aber auch in Deutsch übersetzen, was ich meine


 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ganz was du meinst warte aber gerade momentan noch auf eine Antwort von Siemens. Sobald ich was erfahre werde ich es melden.

Trotzdem Danke!!


----------



## bernd81 (22 Juli 2010)

Also ich habe mit Siemens gesprochen und die meinten das das so nicht funktioniert man kann da auch nichts machen da das Fenster das sich da öffnet eine Windows Funktion ist und man da nicht eingreifen kann.

Für meinen Fall habe ich jetzt eine Lösung gefunden (verfahre die Roboter über Teachpanel somit muss der Anwender doch keine Änderungen vornehmen).


----------



## Zersch (30 Januar 2019)

> Eine Möglichkeit wäre, das Editieren des Datensatzes zu unterbinden bzw.  die Daten erst garnicht anzuzeigen. Für den vollen Zugriff mit  Speichern ... etc. projektierst Du ein weiteres Bild, das nur mit  entsprechender Berechtigung zugänglich wird.



Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich genau das umsetze??

Es soll so sein, dass jeder Benutzer eine Rezeptur in die Steuerung laden kann, nur das Editieren der Datensätze soll nur mit entpsrechender Berechtigung erlaubt werden.

Besten Dank, Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Zersch (1 Februar 2019)

habe es nun hinbekommen...

zwei Rezepturanzeigen übereinander gelegt und in einer die Bearbeitung in den Eigenschaften deaktiviert.
Über den Aufgabenplaner den entsprechenden Benutzer und Gruppe ausgelesen und damit die Sichtbarkeit der Rezepturanzeigen gesteuert.


----------

